# Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

Hey, leute
ICh habe bald Geburtstag und möchte nun neue bissanzeiger kaufen , da ich aber nicht gerne 3 mal kaufe , solln es die etwas teureren werden. Also welche bissanzeiger könnt ihr mir im oberen Preis empfehlen ? Bis 550 € Wollte eig. Delkims holen aber viele sagen die brennen durch wegen der lichtschranke, sind undicht das batterieabdeckungsteil ist billig und allgemein schlecht verarbeitet. Für den Preis nein danke, oder habt ihr eine andere erfahrung ? ich liebe delkims vom sound, schreibt alles was ihr zu den dingern wisst, noch eine frage habe delkim nite light pro hanger mit dem stabilisator, wenn ich nun die nite light funktion benutze sodas bissanzeiger und der hanger leuchten auf volle power, wie lange hält das, hab schiss das das zu viekl verbraucht... sorry für den langen Text aber es geht ja nicht mal eben um paar euro für mich sit das nämlich eine menge Geld ! ???

danke für die antworten

tight lines


----------



## BARSCH123 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Ich kann dir nur sagen kauf dir ein 3+1 Set Delkims und du bist glücklich glaub mir 

Über den batterieverbrauch brauchste dir keine gedanken machen ich hab meine Delks immer auf voll gas gestellt und die Batterien sind schon ein Jahr drin..

(Wenn man nur lange genug sucht findet man zu allem negative erfahrungswerte, gerade im internet).

Tl.


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

okiay, ja gut ich glaube die nehm ich auch habe ja auch schon die nite light hanger mit dem duo cap stabilisator , das heißt ich kann das nite lght also die nachtfunktion das bissanzeiger und hanger ununterbrochen leuchten locker so paar wochenenden an lassen und halten immernoch?


----------



## YdeeS (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Hab meine Delkims jetzt 2 Jahre bei jedem Wetter gefischt, Frost, Dauerregen oder Hitze und die Dinger laufen noch wie am ersten Tag. Ich kann absolut nichts negatives über die Dinger berichten.


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

hört sich ja gut an , welche snag bars könnt ihr dazu empfehlen ? schwarze silberne ? direkt die von selkim die ins batteriefach geschoben werden? und iwe siehts jetzt mit der batterie wie oben beschriebenen nite light funktion aus
???


----------



## BARSCH123 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Also mit dem Nachtlicht das leuchtet, leuchtet und leuchtet und das mehr als nur ein paar Wochenenden..

Als Snagbars fische ich direkt die von Delkim, dann hat man nicht soviele einzelteile rumfliegen sondern alles ist schon kompakt am Bissanzeiger..

In komination dazu hab ich unter meine Delks noch das Delkim D-lok Quick Release System geschraubt.

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....im-D-Lok-Quick-Release-System-Complete--.html

Tl.


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

mal eine frage das d lock system kenn ich aber ich weiß nicht was ich von den teilen da alles brauche mit fuß usw. www.mur-tackle.shop.de kannste mir da mal sagen was ich davon kaufen muss also von den d lock system? ich bräuchte es auch nur für 2 ruten und dnan den gesamtpreis vom d log system für 2 ruten wäre nett  danke ;-)


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

weil ich alles dann bei m und r bestelle deswegen danke für den link nur wegen versand kaufe ich alles da bin auch zufrieden mit dem shop danke nochmal ..also was brauche ich alles bei dem system?


----------



## Case (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Ich hätte da noch paar mindestens 30 Jahre alte Aalklingeln. Die halten mindestens nochmal 50 Jahre. Also fast fürs Leben.
Kriegst für 55....3Stück.

Case


----------



## BARSCH123 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Must dir das, D-Lok Quick Release System - Set - 1x Schuh(Shoe) & 1x Fuß(Feet), kaufen.

Bist dann für zwei bei 23,80 €

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Delkim-D-Lok-Quick-Release-System_1770.html

Tl.


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Case schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch paar mindestens 30 Jahre alte Aalklingeln. Die halten mindestens nochmal 50 Jahre. Also fast fürs Leben.
> Kriegst für 55....3Stück.
> 
> Case


 
#6

Find ich schon geil, wenn man mit 15 mit den 500-Euro Scheinen um sich werfen kann, als wüchsen die auf Bäumen


----------



## p.b. (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

was besseres als delkim bekommst du nicht und wegen dem strom mach dir kein kopf meine sind min jedes zweite we am wasser und halten min ein jahr wenn nicht länger:m:vik:


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

@ fisherman, war mir klar das sowas kommt , aber ich sags mal so von 6 wochen sommerferien habe ich 4.5 wochen gearbeitet um meine sachen zusammen zu bekommen, ich krieg die sachen nicht so in den arsch geblasen , zum gebbi lege ich halt nochwas drauf sowviel bekomme ich ja auch nicht zum gebbi, aber wie gesagt ich hab was dafür getan uum jetzt ein gutes gefühl zu haben mit seinem erarbeitetem geld tackle zu kaufen und bevor ich 3 mal eins für 150€ kaufe sollns jetzt halt die delkims werden... gut noch eine frage ist eine deutsche anleitung dabei weil man kann die dinger ja so krass programieren mit dem dies das, nur das ich das auf die reihe kriege  

freue mich auf weitere erfahrungen ;-)


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Nabend,


> Delkims holen aber viele sagen die brennen durch *wegen der lichtschranke,* sind undicht das batterieabdeckungsteil ist billig und allgemein schlecht verarbeitet. Für


 
Gerade weil die DELKIM *keine *Lichtschranke haben sind sie so beliebt!! Der Schnurablauf wird mittels eines *Vibrationssensors* ermittelt.

Das mit dem Batt.-Deckel stimmt. Das wäre allerdings für mich kein Ablehnungsgrund.

Undichtigkeiten sind ein extrem seltener Mangel. So selten das ich mir darüber keine Gedanken machen würde.


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

ja guut ich denke sie werden es auch sein ;-) 

schreibt ruhig weitere sachen ;-) und wie findet ihr eig. die nite light hanger mit dem duo cap?


----------



## Lupus (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Hallo,
ich hab eigentlich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit günstigen Piepern gemacht! Das dreiteilige Set hat...ich glaube 7 Jahre jedem Wetter getrozt bis ein Pieper gestorben ist (Friede seiner Asche)!
Für meine Begriffe ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis!!!!
Für meine Begriffe ist ein funktionierender Pieper eines der wichtigsten Teile beim Karpfenfischen! Ich stelle mir nur die Frage wenn die günstigen so gut sind was können die teuren wirklich besser???? Abgesehen von der 1 zu 1 Übertragung und dem anderen Ton beim Fallbiss, aber diese beiden Unterschiede sind* mir *keine 350 oder mehr Euro wert! 
Ob die Delkims tatsächlich eine Anschaffung für das Leben ist kann ich nicht sagen.....wenn sie aber kleinere Mängel haben....und das bei dem Preis, wie sieht das dann in 5 Jahren oder nach noch längerer Zeit aus? Wenn die günstigen nach 5 Jahren defekt sind kauf ich mir neue bei den Delkims wäre das allerdings ein herber Schlag..

So seh ich das zumindest!

*Ich kann nicht verstehen und mich stört es massiv* das es Leute gibt die einem Jugendichen nicht zugestehen sein eigenes Geld auszugeben und sich obendrein mit keinem sinnvollen Beitrag hier beteiligen!!!#d
Der TE wollte nicht wissen ob er sich die Pieper kaufen darf!! |uhoh:Abgesehen davon hat er sich ziemlich deutlich erklärt!!!
@ Shimanofreak gut das du darauf so cool reagiert hast!


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Wenn du das Geld hast = delkim.
Habe auch schon gehört dass der Umtauch kein Problem sein soll, wenn etwas kaputt ist.
Aber da musste dann mal googlen


----------



## rainerle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

nö, Umtausch / Reparatur ist kein Problem - wenn man denn mindestens 6 Wochen ohne auskommt. Und das ist keine Schätzung von ungefähr. Reparaturzeiten von 6-12 Wochen sind die Regel. Und Fox ist da nicht sehr viel besser. Wenn ihr Euren Dealer fragt, ob er eine Reparatur unter 4 Wochen schriftlich garantiert bekommt ihr ein Kopfschütteln oder eine nette Ausrede. Deshalb sind die Dinger für mich nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Aalfredo (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Das oft beschriebene Problem mit dem Batteriefach z.B. lößt sich meines Erachtens mit dem Kauf der Delkim Snag Bars! Im Lieferumfang enthalten sind passende "stabilere" Batterieklappen, wo die Snag Bars draufgeschoben werden. Die Snag Bars werden zum Transport ganz einfach abmontiert, während die Batterieklappe fest verschraubt am Gerät gelassen wird. Für mich war die tatsächliche Funktion der TXI´s am Ende der entscheidene Faktor mich dafür zu entscheiden! Geplant waren ursprünglich andere Sounder... nachdem ich bei einem Kollegen die Teile ein Jahr im Einsatz gesehen habe, war ich von den Delkims überzeugt! Z.b. erkenne ich bei feiner Einstellung jeden noch so kleinen "Anfasser","Schnurschwimmer" etc! Einblicke auf die Aktivitäten am Spot, welche mir kein anderer "Sounder bietet...


----------



## BARSCH123 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Eine Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung liegt bei aber auch die Englische ist recht einfach zu verstehen..

Die wartezeit von 5-8 wochen bei Delkim ist zwar nicht schön, aber wen man das doch vorher weis finde ich das kein problem, und so oft muss man die teile ja nunwirklich nicht umtauschen..

Die Nitelites Finde ich sowohl optisch als auch technisch gut umgesetzt allerdings sind sie für wirklich extreme Distanzen woh viel druck auf die schnur muss nicht geeignet.. den bei 30g ist bei dem Magnet Schnurclip schluss..

Ansonsten echt zu empfehlen..

Tl.


----------



## rainerle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Aalfredo schrieb:


> Das oft beschriebene Problem mit dem Batteriefach z.B. lößt sich meines Erachtens mit dem Kauf der Delkim Snag Bars! Im Lieferumfang enthalten sind passende "stabilere" Batterieklappen, wo die Snag Bars draufgeschoben werden. .........



Hallo, ihr kauft auch ein 3er Set für 550 € und wisst darum, dass das original Batteriefach "undicht" ist aber dass dies mit dem Kauf von Delkim Snag-Bar's behoben werden kann. #d

Mir fehlen die Worte - da soll noch einer sagen, dass der Konsument denkt.

Allen Ernstes, zieht euch das mal ein und übertragt das auf Eure Wohnung: ihr schließt einen Mietvertrag ab und müsst dann aber noch die kaputten oder undichten Fenster auf eigene Rechnung gegen neue austauschen! Ich glaubs nicht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Meine bisherigen Bissanzeiger Shakespeare Cypry (6 Jahre alt), einer von D.A.M aus den 90- zigern(keine Ahnung was für ein Modell, weil Aufschrift nicht mehr leserlich, 15 Jahre alt) und einer von Lidl(3 Jahre alt), nicht einer ist kaputt; wer weiß wie lange sie halten.
Dafür gibt's zumindest bei dem von Shakespeare und dem D.A.M. Bissanzeiger einen Grund, ich habe sie "gepimpt" und das ist eigentlich so simpel.
Man nehme seinen Bissanzeiger, dessen Bauteile auf der Platine durchweg kein Hexenwerk sind und im Betrieb auch nicht nennenswert heiß werden, auseinander, und versiegelt die Platine samt Bauteilen penibel mit Epoxidharz und 'nem Pinsel, dichtet das Gehäuse mit Sicaflex oder Hylomar ab und fertig.
Nach zehn Jahren, wenn der Epoxidharz rissig werden sollte, hilft der Auftrag einer neuen Schicht.

Dafür kann man als Ausgangsmodell z.B. auch wertigere Bissanzeiger von Carpsounder oder so nehmen, diese auf diese Art veredeln und fertig ist der nahezu unsterbliche Bissanzeiger.

Klar kann man auch 500 Euro investieren, aber ob das für 'nen Bissanzeiger und dessen Funktion sein muss, ich weiß nicht. 
Mir wäre es das nicht wert, für 500 Euro habe ich sinnigere Verwendung und ein B.Richie Falcon Falcon STL oder die Teile von mir, reichen eigentlich.
Hauptsache man kann Lautstärke, Empfindlichkeit, Tonart einstellen und er alamiert wenn die Schnur Füße bekommt, mehr muss so ein Teil nicht können.
Für Kaffeekochen, Internet & Co gibt's andere Geräte, das muss nicht der Bissanzeiger besorgen.#d


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Danke euch allen, danke auch an lupus guter beitrag ;-) Ja habe hier noch prologic senzora als ersatz liegen gebraucht aber okay nur die sind einfach nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe ;_) naja die snag bars stehen sowieso auf der liste , doch eine fgrage ich habe vor alles bei mur tackle zu bestellen wenn ich das amche und i-was sollte an den bissanzeigern sein nah einem jahr wie sieht das dann aus mit der  reparatur ? muss ich die dann an den shop schicken mit einer mail warum die kaputt sind usw. doer wie läuft das ab weil das hätte ich egrne geklärt und die garantie ist bei 2 jahren ? was ist wenn nach 3 jahren was an den bissanzeigern ist? und die snag bars von delkim sind ja aus carbon faser ist das stabil genug und reißt nicht oder geht kaputt?


----------



## baschti84 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Wenn du schon dafür so viel geld ausgeben willst.kauf dir delkims nix anderes .die die was dagegen habe wissen nicht was gut ist.|bla: hab die Tx-i Plus seit 2 jahren und man denkt immer noch das ich sie gestern erst gekauft habe.absolut geeignet für jede situation.wenn man die dinger noch mit nitelites, snagbars, D-logs und den swingerarmen ausstattet die es dafür gibt. sind sie absolut unschlagbar. kann ich nur empfehlen die dinger und mit denen musst du bestimmt vor erst keine neuen mehr kaufen.#6sind mittler weile aber auch schon die dritten|uhoh: die ich mir gekauft habe.hatte so richtig die schnautze voll von den billig dingern.für mich kann da auch kein foxi oder CS mithalten.aber jeder macht halt seine erfahrungen mit sowas. viel spaß noch...

tight lines.....:vik::vik:


----------



## rainerle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Verkauf von Gewerbetreibenden and Privat
Garantie gesetzlich 24 Monate / Geltendmachung gegenüber Vertragspartner = Verkäufer / Verkäufer kann, wird versuchen die Garantieleistung auf den Hersteller "abzuwälzen" > dies muss jedoch so nicht vom Käufer (Privat) akzeptiert werden, da Vertrag eben zwischen Käufer (Privatperson) und Händler zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## rainerle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

@baschti
die sind so gut die Delkims, dass:
a. das Batteriefach undicht ist
b. es die Bissanzeiger sind, welche am häufigsten in den Gebrauchthandelsbörsen auftauchen
c. sich der Hersteller es sich erlauben kann auf Reparaturanfragen mit min. 6 Wochen Wartezeit zu reagieren

Nö, da muss ich wirklich nichts bessere kennen - da hast Du absolut Recht.


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

kannst du das auch für blöde erklären so schlau werd ich da nicht ? also an den online shop schicken und die kümmern sich drum wo der repariert wird und wenns über die 2 jahre geht ist das halt aus kolanz??? soo ungefähr?


----------



## rainerle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

....und noch einen:

Die meisten, welche von Euch von der "Sensibilität" der Delkims ein Loblied singen, fischen doch mit abgespannten Schnüren und Swingern. 
Freunde der Sonne - da kommt so viel Mist bei rum, dass ich mir beinahe schon auf die Schenkel klopfe was manche Firmen für geile Werbung machen.


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

@ rainerle : hast du die bissanzeiger selber schon gehabt viele sagen diese probleme gibts nicht andere schon und mit den snag bars ist es dicht und reperatur, ich kann warten und naja also bei ebay gibts nicht sooo viele gebraucht angebote


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

rainer: wieso *rastest* du jetzt eig. so aus wir wissen doch jetzt das du die ******* findest und die firma auch, musst jetzt nicht 30 mal schreiben das die anderen unrecht haben, ich würde gerne noch andere antworten und meinungen hören


----------



## Lupus (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Ob das mit der Garantie so ist kann ich mir kum vorstellen bzw. was bedeutet dasfür die Praxis!

Normalerweise schickt man die defekten Teile an den Händler und der schickt sie an den Hersteller!
Das mit dem Batteriefach kann ich ebenfalls überhaupt nicht verstehen!  Ich meine ihr sprecht hier von dem Porsche unter den Bissanzeigern! Der sollte doch dann schon Top sein wenn man ihn kauft und nicht erst wenn man noch ein Zusatzteil für schlappe 20.- dazukaufen muss...da würde ich mir schon ganz schön vera***** vorkommen!!!

Check doch mal welcher Händler dir die in deiner Nähe besorgen kann das ist  nach meiner Auffassung immer besser!! Sollte eigentlich jederHändler Können der auch an Korda drann kommt!


Ein super Argument finde ich: "Alle die was anderes sagen haben keine Ahnung!!!" Super mir fehlen die Worte|kopfkrat


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

naja bei mir ist das eher schlecht mit dem vertrauens händler  nur schrott angelläden hier kein vertrauen in die nur schlöechte erfahrungen  am liebsten bestelle ich bei www.mur-tackle-shop.de www.eurotackle.de und www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de naja bei dem ersten shop wollte ich alles bestellen das d log system, die bissanzeiegr den koffer dazu die gewichte für die hanger die snag bars alles zusammen weil der shop sehr kolant und nett ist  kann mir da vieleicht einer mal genau sagen wie das mit der garanrie und so ist und wenn garantie abgelaufen sit? und das batteriefach soll nicht undicht sein sondern nur relativ dünn und sieht billig aus , ist nicht undicht soweit ich weiß nur da ich die snag bars eh kaufe ist ja eine gute abdeckung dabei und mein gott das batteriefach ist jetzt nicht die entscheidene kriterie  naja danke shconmal für die antworten ;-) ps. die 2 blaue nite lights mit duo carb hab ich schon


----------



## BARSCH123 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Shimanofreak schrieb:


> rainer: wieso *rastest* du jetzt eig. so aus wir wissen doch jetzt das du die ******* findest und die firma auch, musst jetzt nicht 30 mal schreiben das die anderen unrecht haben, ich würde gerne noch andere antworten und meinungen hören




Genau das frage ich mich auch schon die ganze zeit..

Tl.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



> Ein super Argument finde ich: "*Alle die was anderes sagen haben keine Ahnung!!!"* Super mir fehlen die Worte|kopfkrat


Deswegen braucht sich Shimanofreak auch nicht wundern wenn jemand "ausrastet"!


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

was kann ich dafür wenn jemand da schreibt alle haben keine ahnung habe ich nicht gesagt , ich versteh solche argumente nicht  besser mit sachen belegen warum die gut sind warum nicht was nachteil sein kann und so weiter wenn alle schreiben . sind gut bringt mir das nichts :d die werden bei über 500 tacken nicht schlecht sein, doch warum usw. will ich wissen ;-) naja vieleicht gibts nochn paar antworten wegen garantie usw. und noch andere erfahrungsberichte..


----------



## YdeeS (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Ich weiß nicht was alle mit dem Batteriefach haben, ich hab meine schon in Regenrichtung bei 30 Stunden starken Dauerregen stehen gehabt und die Dinger liefen 1A wie vorher auch. Da ich dieses Gerücht natürlich schon kannte hab ich mal den Deckel abgemacht um nachzusehen und tada, da war nicht 1 Tropfen drinnen. Ich kenne so viele Angler mit Delkims die noch NIE Probleme damit hatten.

Ich denke dieses Gerücht wurde irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt und seitdem von Verfechtern anderer Marken weiterverbreitet.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

@Shimanofreak,

*Das war kein Vorwurf an dich.*
Du hattest dich nur gewundert warum Rainer so gereizt reagiert hat.
Ich habe dir daraufhin eine mögliche Ursache genannt.
um mehr gings nicht..


----------



## rainerle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



baschti84 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon dafür so viel geld ausgeben willst.kauf dir delkims nix anderes .die die was dagegen habe wissen nicht was gut ist.|bla: hab die Tx-i Plus seit 2 jahren und man denkt immer noch das ich sie gestern erst gekauft habe.absolut geeignet für jede situation.wenn man die dinger noch mit nitelites, snagbars, D-logs und den swingerarmen ausstattet die es dafür gibt. sind sie absolut unschlagbar. kann ich nur empfehlen die dinger und mit denen musst du bestimmt vor erst keine neuen mehr kaufen.#6sind mittler weile aber auch schon die dritten|uhoh: die ich mir gekauft habe.hatte so richtig die schnautze voll von den billig dingern.für mich kann da auch kein foxi oder CS mithalten.aber jeder macht halt seine erfahrungen mit sowas. viel spaß noch...
> 
> tight lines.....:vik::vik:



Ich raste nicht aus - nur sollte man etwas die Realität im Auge haben - und das haben einige anscheinend nicht. Ich hab auch kein Problem mit Delkim - die Bissanzeiger sind oder sagen wir mal - waren eine ganze zeitlang super. Nur ist's halt so wie bei vielen: man ruht sich auf seinen Lorbeeren und Erfolgen aus und fährt die Qualität runter und erhöht damit die Gewinnmarge. Ich bin sehr gut mit zwei Händlern befreundet und möchte hier ungern wiedergeben was diese von Delkim-Käufern zu hören bekommen, wenn es um Reparaturzeiten geht. Und das ist für mich der eigentliche Saustall bei den meisten englischen Firmen: Du wirst keinen Engländer finden, welcher innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf Reparaturen reagiert - unabhängig von Garantie oder zu bezahlen.


Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass bei der neuen Serie Batteriefächer ausgeliefert werden, welche nicht 100% passend sind sagt schon alles. Und jetzt schaust Du Dir bitte mal Delkims an welche 5 Jahre alt sind und dann die "neuen". Schon am Gehäuse wirst Du feststellen, dass die Qualität nicht mehr die gleiche ist. Schärfere Kanten, nicht 100% passgenau etc.. Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen, dass BMW oder Mercedes Auto's serienweise ausliefert, wo es beim ersten Regen durch die Türen nässt. 

Und jetzt ließ Dir nochmal den schönen Post von Baschti durch! und addiere seine Aufzählung in Euro!

Genügen diese Erklärungen?

Zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage vorher: wenn die Garantie weg ist, dass is nix mit Kulanz - weder bei Delkim noch Fox. Dann kommt das schöne Porto nach England + Reparaturkosten + Porto von England zurück.

Willst Du 3 Jahre Garantie und dann noch eine schnelle Abwicklung + vernünftige Reparaturkosten + direkten Ansprechpartner beim Hersteller dann gibt es nur eine Option und die heißt CS. Hier legst Du aber das gleiche auf den Tisch bei der Anschaffung.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich über 5 Jahre ein Set von Askari (Askon Extreme) bei Wind & Wetter gefischt und die laufen heute noch bei meinem Sohn tadellos.

So, das wars für mich - wenn ich was nicht abkann ist es relativ unqualifizierte Markengeilheit.


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

ja ist okay ;-) naja ich glaub es gib eh viel zu viele gerüchte un so weiter der eine hat viel. echt keine ahnung sagt die sind schlecht der adnere sagt gut der dritte sagt naja ganz gut usw... ich glaube jeder muss da seine lieblinge finden aber das ganze korda team fischt die ja auch immer... klar machen die werbung und deswegen fischen die die aber eig. dürfte ja nichts sein ... ich will nur wissen wie das mit der garantie ist  also bis 2 jahre kann ich das an den shop schicken wo ich die gekauft habe shcicken dann kümmern die sich und nach ablauf der 2 jahre eventuell nur aus kolanz ?


----------



## BARSCH123 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was alle mit dem Batteriefach haben, ich hab meine schon in Regenrichtung bei 30 Stunden starken Dauerregen stehen gehabt und die Dinger liefen 1A wie vorher auch. Da ich dieses Gerücht natürlich schon kannte hab ich mal den Deckel abgemacht um nachzusehen und tada, da war nicht 1 Tropfen drinnen. Ich kenne so viele Angler mit Delkims die noch NIE Probleme damit hatten.
> 
> Ich denke dieses Gerücht wurde irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt und seitdem von Verfechtern anderer Marken weiterverbreitet.




Genau dieses "problem" mit dem Batteriefachdeckel habe ich auch nie verstanden, 
was ist den da das genaue problem ?

Meine sitzen richtig stramm in den schienen und sind 100% wasserdicht.. 


Tl.


----------



## rainerle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Shimanofreak schrieb:


> ja ist okay ;-).... ich glaube jeder muss da seine lieblinge finden aber das ganze korda team fischt die ja auch immer... klar machen die werbung und deswegen fischen die die aber eig. dürfte ja nichts sein ... ich will nur wissen wie das mit der garantie ist  also bis 2 jahre kann ich das an den shop schicken wo ich die gekauft habe shcicken dann kümmern die sich und nach ablauf der 2 jahre eventuell nur aus kolanz ?



Ey, Jong wach auf: Korda, Delkim, Trakker  & und seit 6 Monaten Cygnet fahren alle über den selben Vertrieb - klar das es für Danny nix besseres gibt. Genau das ist es, was mich nur noch den Kopf schütteln lässt. Ihr seht die "Größen" auf DVD's und richtet danach Euren Bedarf aus meist ohne den Sachverhalt zu reflektieren. 

Der Laden wo Du die Teile gekauft hast schickt diese vielleicht noch nach England - aber das wars dann schon. Bezahlen darfst Du, warten darfst Du und am liebsten ist es dem Besitzer (ausser Du nennst ihn Deinen Freund) wenn Du einen neuen kaufst. 
Aber tue was Du nicht lassen kannst, kauf Dir gleich noch die DF von Daiwa sowie die Basiair und dann noch Adrenaline oder noch besser die FC Kontur - fischen alle Jungs von Korda, deshalb muss es ja was taugen (btw.: hab kein Problem mit Daiwa, fische die Basia QDX & ss3000 & ss2600 & Entoh / das meiste meines End-Tackles ist von Korda / eines meiner Zelte ist von Trakker = nur würde ich mir nie erlauben zu behaupten, dass das das Beste ist nur weil ich es in Gebrauch habe und ich auch so ehrlich, dass ich sage das bei dem meisten oben genannten Dingen das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nicht mehr so ganz stimmt).


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

lies mal oben: ich weiß das das alles werbung ist... und klar zeigen die alles und sagen ist das beste ist mir schon klar trotzdem finde ich auch von anderen produkten von trakker korda usw. aus eigener erfahrung amchen die keine schlechten teile und beeinflussen lass ich mich durch die ganzen scheiß dvds nicht ... nur das das nicht schlecht ist , mit den anderen sachen von denen ja auch so  mehr nicht isw ja jetzt auch gut ich fische nämlich keine rolle von den sachen sondern die big baitrunner longcast und fals du nochwas wissen willst das cygnet grand sniper extreme pod .... wie ich finde eins der besten pods auf dem markt  ja hab ich auch gehört das die cygnet gekauft haben


----------



## rainerle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

auf folgende Vorschläge wurde noch nicht eingegangen:

1. Frag Deinen Händler ob er Dir schriftlich eine Bearbeitungszeit bei Reparaturen bestätigt
2. Nimm "alte" und dann neue "Delkims" in die Hand und vergleiche sie. Begrabbel sie mal richtig und mach Dir dann Deine Gedanken.

Weiters hab ich, so mein ich doch, die Geschichte von Garantie und evtl. Kulanz weitreichend geschildert. Und zwar so, dass man es auch ohne Kopfschmerzen lesen kann.

Alternativen im gleichen Segment gibt es zu Hauf von der Insel:
1. ATT's
2. ACE's
3. Sirene's

So - jetzt aber ehrlich Ende - hilft doch nichts.


----------



## Lupus (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Moin,

zur Garantie: nach 2 Jahren ist die abgelaufen und selbstverständlich darfst du dann jede Reperatur den hin und Rückversand auf die Insel selber bezahlen...und das ist nicht günstig!!!

Frag dich doch mal warum es Delkims werden sollen! Welches wirklich inhaltliche Argument gibt es dafür? Sprechen irgendwelche Funktionen oder irgendeine beesere Qualität für die Delkims? Ich könnte mir vorstellen das du dann zu dem Schluss kommst:"Ich will die Teile einfach haben!!!!!" Das ist auch O.K. aber wenigstens ehrlich!
Ich kenne etliche z.B. Falcon Sets für 140. die Jahre lang halten weit mehr als 5! Und die wurden auch mit etlichen Nächten Frösten Nebel etc. pp. behandelt, wazu da noch 500 ausgeben! Gibt es dafür einen logischen Grund? Fällt dir dein Delkim Reciver übrigens nach der Garantiezeit mal auf die Steine, musst du eine Reperatur in England bezahlen falls das überhaupt möglich ist, bei den anderen Piepern kaufst du einfach einen neuen für ein paar euros....


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Shimanofreak (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Also ehrlich gesagt ich hab mich direkt in die verliebt *:* ich liebe den sound und habe etliche videos geguckt was die können mit diebstahlschutz verschiedenstark leuchtende led usw. usw. ich kann jetzt viel aufzählen und ich werde die dinger wie sonst was ghut behandeln das die lange leben, aber wenn ich richtig aufpasse und nicht gerade das montagsmodell erwischt habe müsste doch alles gut gehen, aber teoretisch könnte das doch sein das die auf kolanz auch nach ablauf der garantie etwas amchen ? naja danke nochmal aber einfach das gesamtbild stimmt optik funktionen und einfach auch die ganzen zubehär teile das log system die nite lights snag bars usw. usw. ganz ehrlich JETZT will ich die einfach weil es gibt einfach leute die sagen ja die anderen nein und ich amchs jetzt einfach und fertig :F glücklich*......


----------



## rainerle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

@ Lupus

genau das ist der Punkt der mich allmählich anko.zt. 

So frei nach dem Motto:

Ich weiss das ich unbedingt das Produkt xy haben will - aber nun beratet mich mal - aber ganz gleich was ihr sagt: es bleibt dabei ich will xy .

Wäre doch einfacher wenn ein schnittiger Post käme:
Ich kauf mir xy und ihr könnt mich mal.

Noch eins zum Tröd - Ersteller:
soviel Mühe wie beim Werbe-DVD schauen solltest Du Dir auch beim Tippen geben - jetzt wirds allmählich unverschämt.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

@Rainer und Lupus: Good Postings!
Die Delkims sind nicht schlecht, aber der Preis ist unverschämt für die gelieferte Qualität. Einen weiteren Defekt kann ich auch noch beisteuern: Bei regelmäßiger Braidnutzung schneidet der Vibrationssensor ein und es macht Peng beim Run. Das ist kein Gerücht, sondern vor meinen Augen passiert. Es gibt zahlreiche Alternativen, aber mit denen fischt der Fairbrass nicht. ;-)


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Lupus schrieb:


> *..........Ich kann nicht verstehen und mich stört es massiv* das es Leute gibt die einem Jugendichen nicht zugestehen sein eigenes Geld auszugeben und sich obendrein mit keinem sinnvollen Beitrag hier beteiligen!!!#d
> Der TE wollte nicht wissen ob er sich die Pieper kaufen darf!! |uhoh:Abgesehen davon hat er sich ziemlich deutlich erklärt!!!
> @ Shimanofreak gut das du darauf so cool reagiert hast!
> 
> ...



Der TE kauft erst mal gar nichts, so lange seine Eltern dem Kauf nicht zustimmen. 
Von mir aus kann er mit seinem Geld machen, was er will, nur sieht es der Gesetzgeber etwas anders.
Es ist schon ganz gut, dass die Geschäftsfähigkeit bis zur Volljährigkeit eingeschränkt ist.
Über die Möglichkeiten, die der Gesetzgeber einem Jugendlichen bezüglich eines rechtswirksamen Kaufs gibt, geht eine solche Summe doch weit hinaus.

Was letztendlich im Verlauf des Threads hearausgekommen ist, spricht eigentlich Bände und bestätigt mich nur in meiner ersten Annahme.


----------



## rainerle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> @Rainer und Lupus: Good Postings!
> Die Delkims sind nicht schlecht, aber der Preis ist unverschämt für die gelieferte Qualität. Einen weiteren Defekt kann ich auch noch beisteuern: Bei regelmäßiger Braidnutzung schneidet der Vibrationssensor ein und es macht *Peng beim Run*. Das ist kein Gerücht, sondern vor meinen Augen passiert. Es gibt zahlreiche Alternativen, aber mit denen fischt der Fairbrass nicht. ;-)



na, da haben wir schon wieder ein Feature, dass nur der Delkim hat. Ein Grund mehr warum man die unbedingt haben muss - dass kann kein anderer Bissanzeiger.:q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



rainerle schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiss das ich unbedingt das Produkt xy haben will - aber nun beratet mich mal - aber ganz gleich was ihr sagt: es bleibt dabei ich will xy ....



Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht, so geht es mir auch immer öfter. Auffallend ist, dass es meist die jüngere Fraktion ist, die:
- ein Rechtschreib- und Zeichensetzungsproblem hat
- sich super leicht beeinflussen lässt und dementsprechend schnell die Meinung ändert
- die sich(wie bereits angesprochen) beraten lassen will, mit dem Ziel, sich in der eigentlich bereits getroffenen Entscheidung bestätigen zu lassen oder sogar verschweigt, dass der Kauf bereits getätigt wurde
- unheimlich schnell die persönlichen Ziele aus den Augen verliert oder gar nie so genau zu formulieren vermochte

Daher halte ich mich mittlerweile, bei mir unbekannten Usern, erstmal mit Empfehlungen zurück und warte wie sich der Thread entwickelt. Wenn die beschriebenen Symptome dann auftreten, behalte ich meine Empfehlungen für mich und lese weiterhin nur mit.


----------



## Merlinrs (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Ob es aktuell überhaupt Bissanzeiger gibt die ein Leben lang halten mag ich zu bezeifeln. Delkim sind es mit sicherheit nicht. Fox auch seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr. Die Falcons auf keinen Fall hatte 20 Sets verkauft innerhalb von einen halben Jahr hatten  vier Set´s eine Macke. Das Askari Askon Set macht bei einen bekannten nach 4 Jahren auch Probleme. Welche ich persöhnlich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen habe sind die ATT aber ob die nun ein Leben lang haltenist fraglich. Ach ja Carpsounder hatte ich vergessen ich selbst hatte mit meinen Carpsounder pech einer von 3 war bei Starkregen immer defekt eingeschickt wurde schnell bearbeitet aber der Fehler kam immer wieder leider. Aktuell würde ich mir entweder die ATT hohlen oder das Askari Askon Set wenn das nach 2-3 Jahren fertig ist ein neues. Schade das man mit dem Heutigen Stand Sonden zum Mars schicken schafft aber nicht in der Lage ist einen Bissanzeiger zu Bauen der Jahrelang hält.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Ich nutze die ATTS seit einer Saison und ich bin begeistert. Ohne Probleme und sie haben alle Funktionen, die man (ich!) wirklich braucht.
Carpsounder baut schon sehr langlebige Bissanzeiger. Insb. die einfachen Modelle in dem Camougehäuse sind sehr langlebig. Ein Kumpel fischt die seit knapp 20 Jahren ohne auch nur einen Ausfall. Der Schwachpunkt bei den CS mit Funk ist die relativ schwache Funkübertragung.


----------



## Bellaron (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

kauf dir die CSF1 oder die Rocs,wenn du unbedingt soviel ausgeben willst,Gruß Lars


----------



## Shimanofreak (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

@ bellaron ? warum denn? begründung ? nur weil du das jetzt sagst ohne begründung soll ich die jetzt kaufen?


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Argumente dafür wären Qualität, Service, Langlebigkeit, Wasserdichtigkeit (dicht, und zwar richtig dicht!) und Zuverlässigkeit. 
Den möglichen Nachteil habe ich in Posting 53 genannt.


----------



## rainerle (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

ich hab noch ein paar Gründe:
- geiles youtube Video für die CS Super IT
- hören sich bei einem Run richtig gut an
- finden die schwarzen Gehäuse mit den großen Ohren richtig stylisch


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ2UKGfXdpk&list=UUcH2MogGmlx7loOc9y6XOhw&index=4&feature=plcp
Wer traut sich das mit Delkims nachzumachen?


----------



## colognecarp (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Guckt euch mal die Raketentests mit den Nashanzeigern an :q
oder das hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwM_lG1qjMM&feature=related

Wer traut sich das mit seinen bissanzeigern ?


----------



## punkarpfen (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvQfNQ1NUgg
Der hier? Ich glaube das können CS auch ab. Versucht habe ich es aber noch nicht ;-)


----------



## colognecarp (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Aber hau auf die cf1 mal mit dem hammer drauf :g Nimm es aber bitte auf Video auf :q


----------



## Shimanofreak (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

ja ich bin mir halt i-wie immernoch nicht sicher frage ich mal anders, umso mehr ich darüber nachdenke umsomehr werde ich unsicher also welche würdet ihr jetzt nehmen? mit begründung ... delkims  cs roc  oder doch fox nxr z.b .. ich bin gerade durcheinander  weil die delkims machen z.b nicht so den robusten eindruck gegenüber den cs ??? helft mir !! ??


----------



## colognecarp (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Es gibt noch die Option zu den Nashbissanzeigern, die kannst du dir ja mal angucken. Atts sind auch sau gut und etwas günstiger


----------



## rainerle (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

ich hab mich schon fast kaputt gegoogelt hab aber leider keinen derartigen Belastungstest für Delkim's gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir / uns da *Baschti *helfen - der kennt sich ja so gut bei Tackle im Allgemeinen und Bissanzeigern im Besonderen so gut aus. Oder er macht das mal mit seinen Delkim's und filmt das Ganze - sollte ja kein Problem sein nachdem Delkim einfach das ultimative Beste ist und das Maß der Dinge darstellt. Auf geht's Baschti!!! Wir sind neugierig.


----------



## rainerle (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Ernsthafte Frage, SF?

Ich persönlich steh nicht so auf die ROC's, da die schon wieder zuviele "Knöpfchen" haben und da gibts für mich eine ganz einfache Formel:

Mehr dran - mehr Möglichkeiten, das was kaputt geht. 
Oder
"Keep it simple"

Und ein wichtiges Kaufkriterium ist und bleibt für der Service. So lange die Dinger laufen ist alles kein Problem, nur ob man einen "guten" Hersteller hat sieht man erst, wenn sie nicht mehr funktionieren. Und da haben die Herren von der Insel einfach einen ziemlichen Nachteil.


----------



## Lupus (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Hallo,
*an die kritischen Stimmen:*
es ist nun mal so das Jugendliche nicht umbedingt schnell Lehre annehmen! Das ist für Erwachsene nicht umbedingt schön aber es ist schon ziemlich natürlich! Ein bißchen mehr Verständnis für die Jugend würde ich gut finden!!

Wir sind kein Rechtschreibforum und unser Shimanofreak hat sich nun wirklich nicht unverschämt verhalten!! Das allermeiste hat er richtig geschrieben! Er ist sogar sehr locker mit unverschämten Angriffen wie: Kauf dir ne Aalglocke!" umgegangen!!! Hut ab da hätte manch ein Erwachsener anders reagiert!

Wir sind auch kein Forum das sich um die Einhaltung der Geschäftsfähigkeit kümmert dazu sind die Eltern von Shimanofreak da und auch nur die haben das Recht (und die Pflicht) sich darum zu scheren! Eine sinnvolle Beteiligung wäre schön gewesen!

Hier nochmal deutlich meine Meinung zu den Bissanzeigern:

Ich würde mir die Pieper *NICHT *kaufen!Sie haben kleinere Mängel die einen solch horenden Preis nicht rechtfertigen! Kolanz? *NEIN* das kannst du ganz ganz sicher vergessen!!!!!!!
Shimanofreak, in deiner Erklärung war keine einzige Funktion oder Beschreibung die das Produkt *objektiv* überzeugend machen. Im Gegenteil du gibst den Kritikern Recht in dem du begeistert von tollen Videos erzählst und im Grunde genommen sagst: HABEN WOLLEN!!!!!!!
Du wirkst da schon wie ein Jugendlicher der sich begeistert die Sportschuhe kauft die sein Lieblingsfußballer trägt...und zwar nur aus diesem Grund!


*@ rainerle und die Anderen die schon ein bißchen länger erwachsen sind!*:g Die sarkastischen Bemerkungen helfen dem TE nicht und zeigen ihm auch nicht das man in unserem Forum sachlich diskutieren kann!! Ihr habt doch den Vorteil das ihr (wie ich auch) die Fehler der Jugend alle schon gemacht habt! Euer Rat wird nicht immer erhört aber auch das ist normal, gebt doch bitte trotzdem nicht auf den jungen noch so Beratungsresistenten einen Rat zu geben! Wenn nur Einer auf euch hört hilft das mehr als zu sagen kauf dir ein Aalglöckchen|kopfkrat


@shimanoreak wenn du einen Erwachsenen (Karpfenangler) kennst würde ich mit dem nochmal über die Pieper sprechen und vielleicht auch die hier beschriebenen Mängel diskutieren. Der Rat deiner Eltern kann dir auch helfen dein mühsam gespartes Geld nicht in eine Enttäuschung zu investieren!
Ich gebe sehr viel Geld (hoffentlich ließt meine Frau nicht mit|bigeyes) für das Anglen aus ich habe Ruten die deutlich über die üblichen 100.- kosten und meine Rollen kosten noch weit aus mehr....aber meine Bissanzeiger kosten eben nur 140.-....warum ist das wohl so|kopfkrat


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

wens um  langlebigkeit, 100% wasser dicht gehen soll, kommst du um carpsounder nicht herum.

die teile kannst in see schmeisen, raus hollen weiter fischen pasiert nix.

problem ist nur der funk, hatte vollruns auf der box und war nix. 
dan hatte ich nen voll run, die box machte pip pip fertig.

waren warscheinlich sonntags modele, was ich erwischt habe.

hab die carpsunder zurück gegeben ,und dafür delkims mit genommen.

atts :man kann sie ohne funk nicht fischen, das stört mich.


----------



## Shimanofreak (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

ja ich will einfach keinen schrott haben de rkaputt geht dennn ich musste für das geld eig. hart arbeiten 4.5 wochen von halb 8 morgens bis 4 was sich meistens aber immer bis 5 oder sogar 6 hingezogen hat ... und das von montag bis samstag ich weiß ihr denkt.. ja so sit arbeit aber ich finds mal gut diese erfahrung gemacht zu haben !! und deswegen möchste ich mich für das beste entscheiden für mein geld was lange hält... habe karpfenfreunde .. der eine sagt geht nichts über delkims einfach alles klasse, der andere sagt ... einfach carpsounder eig. alle modelle so viel erfahrunf hat die firma hol dir die... der wiederrum dritte sagt ach die brennen alle durch sind blöd hol dir fox rx digital ... blabla bla... nun bin ich einfach verwirrt das müsst ihr verstehen ... sorry.. nur was mich dazu ärgert sollten es nicht die delkims sein .. habe ich aber schon die nite lights mit stabilisator gekauft.. auch wieder ca. 80 euro die ich auch benutzen will aber die haben eine 3.5mm buchse passend zu delkim bei den anderen bissanzeigern passen die dann auch wieder nicht ... und ich mag einfach das zubehör wie das quick system die passenden snag bars usw. von delkim--- bei den atts muss ich doch noch alles einzeln kaufen oder? empfänger diese komischen antennen dinger die man unten anschließt ... helft mir ?? welche sollen es denn jetzt werden aus der preisregion von ca. 500€ ?? die ganzen von 100 euro will ich nicht da hatte ich schon die sunridge von wft sind ja baugleich mit den falcon und jetzt die senzora von prologig also biite keine angebote von askon usw. will einfach richtig guute bissanzeiger für mein geld !! sorry das ich so viel schreibe aber ich schreib einfach und schreib um alles reinzubringen was mich *bedrückt* danke schonmal.. sorry flas ich nerve


----------



## rainerle (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Shimanofreak schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt ich hab mich direkt in die verliebt *:* ich liebe den sound und habe etliche videos geguckt was die können mit diebstahlschutz verschiedenstark leuchtende led usw. usw. ich kann jetzt viel aufzählen und ich werde die dinger wie sonst was ghut behandeln das die lange leben, aber wenn ich richtig aufpasse und nicht gerade das montagsmodell erwischt habe müsste doch alles gut gehen, aber teoretisch könnte das doch sein das die auf kolanz auch nach ablauf der garantie etwas amchen ? naja danke nochmal aber einfach das gesamtbild stimmt optik funktionen und einfach auch die ganzen zubehär teile das log system die nite lights snag bars usw. usw. ganz ehrlich JETZT will ich die einfach weil es gibt einfach leute die sagen ja die anderen nein und ich amchs jetzt einfach und fertig :F glücklich*......



@ Lupus
soviel zu (Zitat): ..das allermeiste hat er richtig geschrieben....
von der Grammatik will ich jetzt mal noch gar nicht reden.

Weiters: ernsthafte Fragen werden ernsthaft beantwortet (siehe meinen letzten Post). Pseudo-Fragen, weniger intelligente Fragen (denn man hat je gelernt, dass es keine doofen Fragen gibt sondern nur passende Antworten :q) werden pseudomäßig und weniger intelligent beantwortet. Wir sind doch in keinem Mädchenpensionat. Wenn einer darum bettelt - kriegt er was er verdient.


----------



## Shimanofreak (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

ich habe ja jetzt gerade eben nochmal alles geschildert entweder ihr versucht und wollt mir jetzt helfen oderr nicht !! ich will auch eig. jetzt nichtsmehr lesen, von soner hochprofessionellen schreibweise mit blablabla was kein mensch versteht... ich bin noch jung und das ist so tut nicht so als ob ihr nicht so wart, oder macht euch das spaß so auf den jüngeren rumzuhacken? ich wette viele jugenldiche habens da mit dem fischen sehr gut raus , weil sie sehr viel weiter denken und kreativ sind und sich vieles selbst beibringen und so lange tüfteln bis man es einfach raushat, warscheinlich schon oft besser als die erwachsenen hier,aber das ist eine ausname von den erwachsenen, es gibt schon welche die es richtig draufhaben und von denen lernt man gerne aber leute die die ganze zeit vorm pc sitzen und sich cool vorkommen jetzt was kompliziertes geschrieben haben was jemanden indirket *dissen* soll was der normalo eh nicht versteht, kann ich echt nichtmehr sehen, also bitte nurnoch konkret auf das thema , streitet euch per pn oder sonst was ich will nur wissen was mit hilft und was so zu empfehlen ist und nicht mehr. Ich dachte ich kriege hier gute hilfe ... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Shimanofreak schrieb:


> ja ich will einfach keinen schrott haben de rkaputt geht dennn ich musste für das geld eig. hart arbeiten 4.5 wochen von halb 8 morgens bis 4 was sich meistens aber immer bis 5 oder sogar 6 hingezogen hat ... und das von montag bis samstag ich weiß ihr denkt.. ja so sit arbeit aber ich finds mal gut diese erfahrung gemacht zu haben !! und deswegen möchste ich mich für das beste entscheiden für mein geld was lange hält... habe karpfenfreunde .. der eine sagt geht nichts über delkims einfach alles klasse, der andere sagt ... einfach carpsounder eig. alle modelle so viel erfahrunf hat die firma hol dir die... der wiederrum dritte sagt ach die brennen alle durch sind blöd hol dir fox rx digital ... blabla bla... nun bin ich einfach verwirrt das müsst ihr verstehen ... sorry.. nur was mich dazu ärgert sollten es nicht die delkims sein .. habe ich aber schon die nite lights mit stabilisator gekauft.. auch wieder ca. 80 euro die ich auch benutzen will aber die haben eine 3.5mm buchse passend zu delkim bei den anderen bissanzeigern passen die dann auch wieder nicht ... und ich mag einfach das zubehör wie das quick system die passenden snag bars usw. von delkim--- bei den atts muss ich doch noch alles einzeln kaufen oder? empfänger diese komischen antennen dinger die man unten anschließt ... helft mir ?? welche sollen es denn jetzt werden aus der preisregion von ca. 500€ ?? die ganzen von 100 euro will ich nicht da hatte ich schon die sunridge von wft sind ja baugleich mit den falcon und jetzt die senzora von prologig also biite keine angebote von askon usw. will einfach richtig guute bissanzeiger für mein geld !! sorry das ich so viel schreibe aber ich schreib einfach und schreib um alles reinzubringen was mich *bedrückt* danke schonmal.. sorry flas ich nerve



So, Faxen dicke.

Man hat Dich doch oft genug darauf hingewiesen, dass Du Dir ein ganz kleines bisschen Mühe beim verfassen Deiner Texte geben sollst. Muss nicht 100%ig sein, aber ein halbwegs ordentliches Deutsch gehört einfach zum Respekt vor den anderen Boardis dazu. 

Lupus hilft Dir hier andauernd gegen einige andere Boardis. Meinst Du nicht Du solltest Dich mit einem kleinen bisschen Mühe beim Schreiben dafür revanchieren?
Wie steht Lupus denn da, wenn er Dich verteidigt und Du machst es immer schlimmer?

Denk mal drüber nach.

Und damit ist das Thema *für alle *durch.

Wenn Shimanofreak das auch ignoriert, mach ich das Thema dicht.


----------



## colognecarp (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Die besten Bissanzeiger wurden doch schon genannt die auf dem Markt sind, die entscheidung welche du jetzt nimmst kannst nur du treffen. Wirklich schlecht ist keine von den genannten Firmen !


----------



## Shimanofreak (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Nein, mache ich nicht sorry, nur ich hab nicht immer so viel Zeit und *Lust* immer so ordentlich zu schreiben. Naja sorry.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und damit ist das Thema *für alle *durch.




Überlesen? Hab´s mal gelöscht.


----------



## Raapro (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Meine delkims hab ich jetzt schon 3 jahre und sie werden sehr oft gefischt und ich hatte noch nie probleme


----------



## rainerle (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

was verstehst Du unter sehr oft:
10 Tage
50 Nächte
130 Angeltage

von April bis Oktober
von Januar bis Dezember

konkretisier das mal "sehr oft" - ansonsten ist das ne Aussage wie:
"Ich hab den dicksten..."


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühle, dass ich mich wiederhole. |kopfkrat
Die Vor - und Nachteile von Delkims wurden schon ausführlich durchgekaut. Alternativen wären:
Fox - haben gute Bissanzeiger, nur in letzter Zeit häufen sich die Montagsmodelle (Batteriefresser, nicht regendicht...)
ATTS - gute Bissanzeiger, nur ohne Lautsprecher. Man kann sie nur mit der Funkbox nutzen. Ich war auch erst skeptisch, bin aber sehr postiv von den Teilen überrascht worden.
Carp Sounder - Top Bissanzeiger! Die einzige Schwäche ist die Funkübertragung. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass sich CS an deutsche Bestimmungen hält (andere eher nicht). CS bietet kostenlose Reichweitenerhöhungen an, die aber optisch nicht jedermanns Sache sind.
Nash - Technisch sicherlich einer der besten Bissanzeiger. Ich kann nur keine Erfahrungen dazu beisteuern.
ACE - Entwickelt von M.Cottis, der auch schon die besseren Fox Bissanzeiger entworfen hat. Auch dazu kann ich leider keine Erfahrungen beisteuern.
Steve Neville - Kultbissanzeiger, die aber in Deutschland eher selten genutzt werden. Auch hierzu habe ich keine Erfahrungen. 
Das sind im Moment die Topmarken, die alle ihre Vor-und Nachteile haben. Es gibt keinen herausragenden Bissanzeiger, der alle überragt. 
Du musst für dich entscheiden, welche "Kröte" du bereit bis zu schlucken. 
Als Beispiel:
Wenn du keine superlange Funkübertragung brauchst, dann nimm Carp Sounder. 
Wenn du kein Problem damit hast, dass die Bissanzeiger stumm sind und alles über die Funkbox übertragen wird, dann nimm ATTS.
Wenn du einen Bissanzeiger haben willst, der sehr viel Technik hat (mehr als die erste Mondrakete), dann nimm den Nash.
Wenn du ein Korda/Fairbrassfan bist oder auch mal mit offenem Bügel auf Raubfisch angelst, dann nimm den Delkim.
usw.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Moin moin.



> Carp Sounder - Top Bissanzeiger! Die einzige Schwäche ist die Funkübertragung. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass sich CS an deutsche Bestimmungen hält (andere eher nicht). CS bietet kostenlose Reichweitenerhöhungen an, die aber optisch nicht jedermanns Sache sind.


*CSF 1 oder ROC - beides sehr gute Geräte. Allerdings nur dann wen man das große Glück hat ein 100%ig funtionierendes Set zu bekommen.Hat was von Lotteriespiel...*

Der Rest sieht so aus:
Beide Modelle haben erhebliche Schwierigkeiten mit Reichweite und Batteriefresserein.Die bekommen die Kinderkrankheiten einfach nicht in den Griff! ständige Nachbesserein sind der Fall. 
CS bietet zwar eine vorbildlichen Service. Aber der beste Service ist der den man nicht braucht.
Vor dem Erwerb unbedingt nachfragen ob die neuste Software verbaut ist bzw . ob die entsprechenden Updates durchgeführt wurden. Dazu zählt zB. die Reichweitenerhöhung mittes nach außen verlegten Antennen.
Nicht ohne Grund sind sehr viele Sets auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt.Also vor einem Kauf dort : unbedingt nachfragen!!!!
Beim Neukauf von Händler bestätigen lassen das er nur die neuste Variante übern Ladentisch schiebt.


----------



## Shimanofreak (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Noch eine Frage, die Delkims haben ja einen Vibrationssensor... was ist denn wenn ich mit, sag ich mal schwer eingestellter Bremse fische, sodass der Fisch nur beschwert Schnur nehmen kann, schneidet dann direkt die Schnur ein ... oder wie sieht das aus? Oder kann man so viele Runs mit egal wie stark ( nicht zu stark) eingestellter Bremse haben, und nichts passiert , kein einschneiden oder kaputt gehen ( durchbrennen ) ?
Weil heftige Runs sind oft der Fall und eig. auch viele, aber bringt ja nichts wenn die dann durchbrennen oder unschöne Einschneidungen haben ?

danke im Vorraus !


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Ich bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert - nun frage ich mich, wie ich seit Anbeginn der "modernen" Karpfenfischerei mit ein und denselben Paar Optonic auskomme - und ob es die überhaupt noch auf dem Markt gibt ?


Für mich sind es zwar nicht "Bissanzeiger fürs Leben" - aber so um die 20 Jahre sind es doch schon.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Optonic gibt es, aber die haben mit den alten Optonics nur den Namen gemein. 
Übrigends gab es von Delkim Optonic Nachbauten, bis es Ärger gab. Seitdem hat Delkim den Vibrationssensor.


----------



## Shimanofreak (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

weiß´einer noch Rat auf meine Frage mit dem Einschneiden oder Durchbrennen und so?


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Case schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch paar mindestens 30 Jahre alte Aalklingeln. Die halten mindestens nochmal 50 Jahre. Also fast fürs Leben.
> Kriegst für 55....3Stück.
> 
> Case


 


Case,#h

das ist Wucher.#d
Staniolpapier auf die Schnur und angeln,nicht pennen.:m


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Moin moin,





Shimanofreak schrieb:


> weiß´einer noch Rat auf meine Frage mit dem Einschneiden oder Durchbrennen und so?


 
Da mach dir keine Sorge - da brennt nüscht durch.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Hi,


j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Staniolpapier auf die Schnur und* angeln,nicht pennen*.:m


 Jürgen , du bist uncool!:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Jürgen , du bist uncool!:q:q


 


Stimmt,:m

habe das Karpfenangeln auch noch mit gekochten Kartoffeln
gelernt.|peinlich


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Dann biste ja garkein "richtiger" Karpfenangler!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Shimanofreak schrieb:


> weiß´einer noch Rat auf meine Frage mit dem Einschneiden oder Durchbrennen und so?



Einschneiden ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur ein Thema, wenn du mit geflochtener Hauptschnur fischst. Nun ist die Karpfenangelei nicht gerade die Angelart, bei der ich auf Geflecht setze(außer beim Vorfach), denn hier brauche ich für gewöhnlich eine abriebfeste Schnur, also tendenziell eher Monofilament!


----------



## baschti84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



rainerle schrieb:


> ....und noch einen:
> 
> Die meisten, welche von Euch von der "Sensibilität" der Delkims ein Loblied singen, fischen doch mit abgespannten Schnüren und Swingern.
> Freunde der Sonne - da kommt so viel Mist bei rum, dass ich mir beinahe schon auf die Schenkel klopfe was manche Firmen für geile Werbung machen.




tut mit leid ich habe leider noch keine erfahrungen mit mängel gemacht mit den dingern.absolut geile teile, geb ich nischt drauf.
wenn du  ner anderen meinung bist dann mach die dinger nicht so schlecht.man hat hier nach erfahrungen gefragt und ich hab damit nur gute gemacht.

tight lines.....


----------



## Shimanofreak (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Cool danke, fische eig. nur mit Mono, also dürfte das kein problem geben.
Wenn ich die Bremse also den Freilauf härter einstelle ist doch auch mehr Druck auf der Schnur bei einem Run, und da passiert auch nichts? ICh stelle mir das so vor das der Sensor so ein kleines Ding istwas runtergedrückt wird und bei zu viel Druck geht der kaputt oder schneidet ein? ALso stelle ich mir das falsch vor und sowas ist zu 90 prozent auszuschließen? Oder kann mir das einer mal genau erklären wies da mit dem Sensor aussieht und wie das ganze funktioniert mit dem Teil ???

Danke ;-)


----------



## marcus7 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Wenn Du dich für die genaue Funktionsweise interessierst, dann google doch mal nach "Piezo-Element". Mittels eines solchen werden kleinste Vibrationen deiner, sich bewegenden, Schnur registriert und angezeigt.

mfg


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

http://www.delkim.co.uk/de/technology-vibration.php


----------



## marcus7 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Oder so:m


----------



## Bellaron (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Argumente dafür wären Qualität, Service, Langlebigkeit, Wasserdichtigkeit (dicht, und zwar richtig dicht!) und Zuverlässigkeit.
> Den möglichen Nachteil habe ich in Posting 53 genannt.


 
Du wolltest Erklärungen,zum Beispiuel die von Punkarpfen.

P.S. Ich denke da hättetst du welche,für lange Zeit, ob es fürs ganze Leben reicht??Aber ich würde auf alle Fälle Carpsounder vorziehen.Die sind wirklich 100% tig Wasserdicht,meine haben noch nicht einmal was gehabt.Die kannst du locker in Wasser legen,kein Problem für die Bißanzeiger.Bei den neuen Rocs ist auch ein Diebstahlschutz mit drin.Sobald einer die Rute anhebt,gibt es Alarm.Aber die einzelnen Funktionen ganz du ja selbst dir anschauen.Gruß Lars


----------



## Lupus (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Dann schreib ich jetzt auch nochmal was!

Wie man in diesem Thread durchgängig lesen kann haben alle teuren Modelle, mit denen schon viele User Erfahrungen sammeln durften, eine gewisse Zahl an Ausfällen und das trotz der horrenden Preise!
Genau das ist der Grund auf einfache Pieper zu setzen die weniger als die Hälfte kosten!! Zuverlässige Technik, ein flächendeckendes Händlernetz und damit eine gute Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzpiepern ist damit gewährleistet!

Meine Pieper und die meiner Kumpels halten schon seit Jahren bei jedem Wetter und wir gehen wirlich oft fischen!!Für mich gibt es bis dato keinen einzigen objektiven Grund um etliche hundert Euro mehr auszugeben! Eine eins zu eins Übertragung brauche ich nicht umbedingt! Eine Zuverlässige Funkübertragung haben meine günstigen Pieper auch und sind zudem noch mit Markenzubehör kombinierbar (z.B. Fox Illus) das kann auch nicht jeder Teure!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Moin moin,

Meine Ansicht:
1. "Arbeit die lange hält-bringt uns kein Geld"!

2.Es werden heutzutage garkeine Produkte mehr hergestellt die ein lebenlang halten.Das ist doch auch von Seiten der Konsumenten so gewollt. Alle paar Jahre muß was neues her.Warum soll denn was gebaut werden was 10-20-30 Jahre hält?? Wer will heute ein Gerät haben dessen tech.Entwicklungsstand 20 Jahre alt ist?? Da gibts doch soooooo viel neues!!

3.Der Quallitätsunterschied........ der ist bei weitem nicht mehr so hoch wie vor 15-20 Jahren. Geräte der 200-300€-Klasse sind so gut wie die der Premiumhersteller.Selbst bei den Billigmodellen gibts einige mit denen man glücklich werden kann. Wirklichen Schund gibts immer weniger.

4.Es gibt heute keine zwingenden Notwendigkeit mehr 500-700€ ausgeben zu müssen wenn man was zuverlässiges haben möchte. Da kommen dann eher subjetive Gründe ins Spiel. Gründe über die ich mir keine Wertung anmaße.Nur das ich nie soviel für Bissanzeiger ausgeben werde!

Nochwas zur 1:1 Übertragung. Ich habe noch nie Modelle besessen die diese Funktion haben. Das war für mich immer unnötiger Schnickschnack. Nun aber mit der Zeit nervt mich das. Als wird das nächste Set auf jeden Fall diese Funktion haben. Ich will es einfach.....


----------



## jonny1 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nochwas zur 1:1 Übertragung. Ich habe noch nie Modelle besessen die diese Funktion haben. Das war für mich immer unnötiger Schnickschnack. Nun aber mit der Zeit nervt mich das. Als wird das nächste Set auf jeden Fall diese Funktion haben. Ich will es einfach.....



Morgen,
nur mal so nebenbei es gibt auch schon bissanzeiger für unter hundert euro die dise 1:1 Übertragung besitzen also man muss nicht unbedingt hunderte von euros ausgen.

Gruß
jonny1


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Hi Jonny,
 Auch mal so nebenbei...... Ich habe grade solch Billigheimer 1:1 Set gekauf. Kann aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht sagen ob das was taugt..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235421


----------



## Merlinrs (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Hallo Gunnar hast du denn die möglichkeit die bei dem Aktuellen Wetter zwei Wochen raus zu stellen wo die Wind und Wetter abhalten müssen?


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Hi Merlinrs,

Falschen Thread erwüscht?....
Egal , ich machs kurz..

Generell die Möglichkeit ja..... Nur praktisch umsetzen - Muß ja arbeiten. Möcht die Geräte nicht unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen.
Wobei ...... ich könnt die Geräte auch inner Firma testen.
Mal sehen - ich kümmer mich ....
Gefällt mir immer besser die Idee..


----------



## jonny1 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Jonny,
> Auch mal so nebenbei...... Ich habe grade solch Billigheimer 1:1 Set gekauf. Kann aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht sagen ob das was taugt..
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235421



Genau den meinte ich :m


----------



## Merlinrs (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Nö nicht der falsche Tread wie ich auch bei dem anderen Tread schon geschieben habe, habe ich live gesehen wie das Set nach 2 Wochen ohne Regen den Geist aufgegeben hatte. Ob es nun ein Montagsmodell war würde
mich interessieren. Weil aktuell auf dem Markt wirklich brauchbare Bissanzeiger zu finden gestaltet sich immer schwieriger.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Montagsmodel?? Gute Frage...... Kann ich so nicht beurteilen....Hab das Set ja erst ne Woche..... Der Rest sind nur Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer. Da sieht das garnicht so schlecht aus.Würde aber nicht wagen nun eine Empfehlung oder Ablehnung auszusprechen.
Ich selber hab das Set wegen dem günstigen Preis gekauft. Kannte das vorher garnicht. Umgehört habe ich mich erst nach dem Kauf.
Eigentlich will es es zum Brandungsangeln auf Rüttelkontakt umbauen. Bisher habe ich meine ASKON immer umgebaut. Ich wollt mir nur das ewige hin u. her gebaue ersparen. Da habe ich solch Billigheimer gesucht und gefunden. Nun werde ich das Set übers Jahr testen und mich dann im Herbst entscheiden welches Set ich dauerhaft umbauen werde.

Die ASKON hab ich jetzt das 5.Jahr in Nutzung. Bisher völlig problemfrei. Allerdings nervt mich das das die Funke jeden Piep von den BA mit 3-4 Piepern quittiert. Also fehlende 1:1 Übertragung. Genau das hat nun dieses billig Set. Von daher hoffe ich das sich das Set übers Jahr bewährt.

Müßte ich mich jetzt aktuell für ein neues Set entscheiden würde ich die ASKON Majesty kaufen. Grund: Ich hab das Vorgängermodell mit welchen ich absolut zufrieden bin. Da gehe ich davon aus das die Majesty die selbe Quallität haben.... 2 meiner Kumpels habe dieses Set seit einem Jahr in Nutzung. Was ich da gesehen habe gefällt mit sehr gut. Die Quallität scheint zu stimmen.Dazu kommt der günstige Preis ............ Wie gesagt das wäre meine Kaufentscheidung *wenn* ich aktuten Handlungsbedarf hätte.


----------



## Merlinrs (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Aktuell würde ich das Carp Sounder Super IT nehmen ist unwestentlich teurer als das Majesty. Hatte sich jetzt ein Bekannter zugelegt weil er mit dem Askon Set nicht so zufrieden war.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Moin moin,

Dieses Modell von CS kenn ich ja garnicht. Macht rein von der Beschreibung nen guten Eindruck. gefallen mir..

 Die Preise: Ich hab nun nicht nach den günstigsten von CS gesucht - auf die Schnelle was von ca. 380€ gefunden....
Die Majesty liegen aktuell bei ca.180€.......

So außem Bauch heraus ... wer Geld ausgeben will und kann - aber nicht gleich 5-700€  , der ist mit den Super IT gut bedient


----------



## böhsercarp (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Carp Sounder !!!!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Extrem hilfreich dieser Beitrag#q


böhsercarp schrieb:


> Carp Sounder !!!!!!


Anstatt hier nur den Namen eines Hersteller reinzurotzen solltest du zumindest einiges dazu schreiben können!
Begründung?
Warum?
Weshalb?
Weswegen?
Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## Merlinrs (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Wie gesagt habe die Carpsounder Super IT im Herbst beim Kumpel gesehen waren nicht schlecht wenn man mit leben kann das die Bissanzeiger nicht Lautlos stellen lässt und man keine Fallbisserkennung hat. Dafür haben die eine 1:1 Funkübertragung. Die Majesty hatte ich für 299€ bei Askari gefunden und die Super IT für 320€


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Na wenn sie dir gefallen , schlag zu.Von der Qualli her machste nichts falsch!


----------



## Shimanofreak (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Mal eine Frage hat Delkim eig. eine Fallbissanzeige ? Also Tonhöhenunterschied oder Led Leuchtunterschied ?


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Shimanofreak schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage hat Delkim eig. eine Fallbissanzeige ? Also Tonhöhenunterschied oder Led Leuchtunterschied ?


Ich meine nicht. Fox und CS haben das.


----------



## YdeeS (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Nö gibt es nicht bei Delkims, ich komm aber auch ganz ohne aus. Ich wüsste nicht für was man sowas braucht ?!


----------



## Shimanofreak (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

gut danke, das einzige was für mich komisch aussieht ist, dass dieses V- Teil , also dieser Piezo Sensor so aussieht das sich der bei größerem Druck spaltet also sehr instabil ist ? Man hört aber doch trotzdem am Ton und an den Led`s wie schnell der Fisch abzieht oder nicht ?


----------



## fenmaus (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



böhsercarp schrieb:


> Carp Sounder !!!!!!


_*Hallo,
den Carp Sounder kann ich dir nur zu stimmen.Ich habe meinen schon 20 Jahre und der geht immer noch.Ton und Lautstärke sind verstellbar.#6Der einzige Nachteil ist, man muß alle vier Schrauben aufschrauben um die Batterie zu wechseln.
>>9 V Batterie<<
Meine Batterie hält so 2-3Jahre.Meiner hat einen Ton wie ein Frosch.Bekommt nicht jeder mit,wenn was beißt.Hält auch strömenden Regen aus.
Gruß
fenmaus


*_


----------



## CarpDream (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*

Ich bin evtl. ein Karpfenangler, und fische auch mit den Delkims, bin auch sehr zufrieden damit und kann es auch jedem weiter empfehlen... 

Doch meine eigentliche Frage ist, wollte jetzt deswegen auch kein neues Thema anfangen da dieses gut passt: 

Kann mir mal einer erklären wofür diese Delkim Safe-D Snag Bars gut sein können? 

Dass sie den Delkim absolut wasserdicht machen habe ich so ein bisschen mitbekommen, aber wofür sind diese komische Stäbe?

Wäre sehr nett ;-) 

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p7138_Delkim-Safe-D-Carbon-Snag-Bars.html


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



CarpDream schrieb:


> ...
> Kann mir mal einer erklären wofür diese Delkim Safe-D Snag Bars gut sein können?
> 
> Dass sie den Delkim absolut wasserdicht machen habe ich so ein bisschen mitbekommen, aber wofür sind diese komische Stäbe?
> ...



Die Teile sind dafür da, dass die Rute auch bei einem heftigeren Biss und härter eingestelltem Freilauf oder Bremse auf dem Ständer liegen bleibt, quasi Abflugverhinderer.


----------



## pfefferladen (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Ich bin evtl. ein Karpfenangler, und fische auch mit den Delkims, bin auch sehr zufrieden damit und kann es auch jedem weiter empfehlen...
> 
> Doch meine eigentliche Frage ist, wollte jetzt deswegen auch kein neues Thema anfangen da dieses gut passt:
> 
> ...



Das soll verhindern daß deine Ruten aus den Auflagen gerissen werden.
Das passiert z.B. wenn die Schnur stark zur Seite läuft und du einen Biss bekommst.
Die Ruten können dann aus den Bissanzeiger gerissen werden wenn die Bremse zu fest ist.
Durch diese Stäbe wird das verhindert.

Wenn du deine Rute in Richtung deines Köders legst brauchst du das nicht.


----------



## CarpDream (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Teile sind dafür da, dass die Rute auch bei einem heftigeren Biss und härter eingestelltem Freilauf oder Bremse auf dem Ständer liegen bleibt, quasi Abflugverhinderer.





Hey Kollege, Dankeschön 



Und wasserdicht werden die auch davon? 

Kann mie die Stäbe auch abnhemen, um eben nur diese Wasserdichtfunktion zu erzielen?


----------



## pfefferladen (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Hey Kollege, Dankeschön
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja logo :q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Ja logo :q



Über deinem Avatar steht in der Situation der passende Satz!.......Autsch.....duck......und wech......!:q:q:q:


----------



## pfefferladen (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Bissanzeiger fürs Leben ?!?!?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Über deinem Avatar steht in der Situation der passende Satz!.......Autsch.....duck......und wech......!:q:q:q:



:q   ... ohne Worte wiedermal ...   :q


----------

